

Google adds voice input to homepage search - geuis
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20071174-93/google-voice-search-offers-natural-user-input/

======
geuis
I intentionally made the submission title different than the article title to
be very distinct about what has been done. The original title "Google Voice
Search offers natural user input" is not specific to the content of the
article.

While the original article is 6 days old, I just noticed the voice input
option being live on the google homepage now.

